

Ask HN: Input for a project. Do you like dogs? - cjwake

I am working on a pet related project. And because I know what it's like to build something no one wants, I'm focused on gathering input from as many people as possible before going down a similar path of frustration.<p>I am asking for responses to a very quick survey (&#60; 2mins), and/or help in getting this to people that may have opinions or advice to share.<p>Are you a dog owner? Do you know a dog owner (friend, family or neighbor)? Or did you see a dog on the street once? If so, we'd love your input.<p>http://bit.ly/oNlpHV<p>Any and all help is greatly appreciated!
======
CarolineW
Yup - I have no zip code, I'm not going to give you my email, and suddenly I
don't care. Note - I actually went to see if I could help, but it's really
badly designed.

I recommend you learn about progressive engagement.

You would be much more likely to get responses if you made a reasonable
landing page where the project is outlined and pointed us at that. Also better
to ask for area, city, zipcode or whatever at the end, when people are already
invested.

~~~
cjwake
Thanks for the feedback, I sincerely appreciate critical feedback here. I took
your advice into consideration & did move the personal details to the back, so
as to capture that information only from those that are invested.

I understand the value of the landing page with details on the proposition,
but to be honest, I am using this survey to better understand/ validate the
problem, and to confirm that I am not the only one with the issue. Once I
validate that the problem is real, I can objectively propose a solution -
obviously I have ideas now, but I thought it premature to project those ideas.

------
wdewind
So half way through the second page I think I got what you are thinking of and
I don't think I would be interested in doing it. If you are thinking of using
my extended social network to somehow find me a free dogsitter or swap some
kind of dogsitting favors no thanks. I wouldn't really even trust my dog with
a friend of a friend (though I have a particularly tough breed to deal with).
This is something I actively WANT to pay for because I WANT a strong,
unambiguous contract here. I pay a huge amount for doggie daycare that I use
roughly 3x a week, and I board my dog at the same place when I go out of town,
and it's worth every penny. Would be happy to chat with you more if you'd
like, contact info in profile.

~~~
cjwake
Thanks for the input, will definitely be in touch.

------
revorad
Do you really need all that personal info on the first page of the survey? You
should at least say why you need it and what's coming on the next page. Why
not explain your idea first?

~~~
cjwake
Thanks, I really appreciate your feedback. I agree - I did move the personal
details to the back in order to make sure that we are only gathering from
people that are vested at that stage.

Also, I understand the value in explaining the idea on a landing page or
similar, but at this stage, I am trying to first validate that what I see as a
problem is in fact a problem - then I can objectively propose a solution.
Again, trying to make sure that other people want or at least show signs of
wanting what I do before I build something. :)

~~~
revorad
I see this new notion of interviewing people before working on an idea is
becoming quite popular. I know it's useful to know if people would find
something useful, but I think there's the danger of never trying out really
innovative ideas. Much like writing, building things is an exploratory
process. Typically my own ideas evolve and improve only once I actually start
building them. This is especially true for things that are useful to myself
and not just other people.

There is the risk that you will waste your time. But doing something new and
useful often involves risks. And seemingly silly or bad ideas are often the
best - [http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/06/three-types-of-
idea...](http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/06/three-types-of-ideas.html)

~~~
cjwake
Well said. Thanks for the link!

------
staunch
I've watched my neighbor's dogs many times and they've watched mine a few
times. I don't think I would use a service like this. I knew and trusted my
neighbors quite a while beforehand. Meeting people over a web site, then
entrusting my dogs lives to their care isn't something I would want to do.

I'd be more willing to take care of other people's dogs, but don't know why
I'd volunteer to take on the work. Even in exchange for money I probably
wouldn't do it.

That said, I do think there is a market for this. Plenty of people are not
nearly as cautious (paranoid) about their dogs as I am. There are also
probably a good number of people that would do it for small sums of money
($20-$30/day). The dog kennel industry seems way too expensive to me. It
shouldn't be so expensive to take care of a dog.

Cracking this kind of market is _hard_ though. It's mostly a marketing/brand
job and if that's not a strong suit of yours I'd stay clear away.

Actually I'd much rather you start a dog kennel that is cheap as possible
while maintaining safety and quality. A simple safe place to drop off my dogs
while I go on vacation. I don't see why that service can't be offered for
$30/day or something.

I don't think anyone has managed to build a chain of well respected and
affordable dog kennels in the US.

~~~
cjwake
Thanks for the feedback, I really appreciate it. For what it's worth, I
wholeheartedly agree with your sentiment on leaving your dog with someone that
you've built a relationship with over time, rather than a stranger. Or even
more pointedly, leaving your dog with someone you know, and someone that knows
your dog, v. leaving them with a "professional."

------
dgunn
I can't think of a single reason why you would need my email address other
than to email me.

Also, I feel like most of the questions had all those choices for no reason. I
don't know how much meaningful information you could discerne by a person
chosing "immediate family" vs "friend". Any? You should be more selective when
you're creating a favor for others to do for you.

~~~
cjwake
Thanks, I really appreciate your perspective. I have now moved the email/
personal detail capture to the rear, so you can enter if compelled.

And yes, emails are for emailing - but the thought here is only to email those
individuals that seem (based on completion of all questions and/or responses)
vested in what we are doing.

In terms of the information we are gathering, we offered multiple levels of
familiarity (immediate family v. friend, etc.) to better understand the spread
of trust relationships. As with kids, people do not trust their dog with just
anyone, so we would like to understand how far that trust spreads.

------
Khao
I have no idea what you're going to do with a name such as overnight pets but
to me it seems you're going to start shipping pets around, and I find this
idea troubling.

~~~
dmlorenzetti
From the questions they're asking, my guess is that it has more to do with
boarding dogs overnight.

~~~
cjwake
Thank you. Yes, definitely more along the lines of boarding dogs overnight. No
shipping, whatsoever. :)

